# Wanted: EPS information



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Do we have any passionate keepers who could go through the European Protected Species list and itemise and present common names for the following sections?

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nat...n/eu_enlargement/2004/habitats/annexiv_en.pdf

Fish
Invertebrates


Many Thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers' Lobby


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Ssthisto already did that, lemme try n find the thread...

Sorry missed the bit about fish n inverts, nevermind!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> I'm pretty sure Ssthisto already did that, lemme try n find the thread...


She might have just done Mammals and Reptiles.

I don't mind doing it if no one else is doing it... have some spare time.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

when I go on the link it comes up saying it cannot open fully and the letters are really trippy and hard to read.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fish* 

Acipenser naccarri - Adriatic Sturgeon 

Acipenser Sturio - Baltic Sturgeon/ Common Sturgeon

Coregonus oxyrhynchus - Anadromous whitefish 

_Anaecypris hispanica - Minnow Family, cant find exact match at the moment.​
Phoxinus percnurus - Minnow Family, awaiting exact name.​

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Valencia hispanica - Valencia Toothcarp​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic] ​

[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Zingel asper - Rhone streber​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Gymnocephalus baloni - Danube ruffe

Thats a start, i will get some better common names for them later, also its worth mentioning, some of those species are critically endagered.​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


_[/FONT]


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Fish*

Cheers SRG!
R


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I did them all but it's way too long (and reeeeeeally boring) to copy/paste here, will send document in an email 

A lot don't seem to have common names at all.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I did them all but it's way too long (and reeeeeeally boring) to copy/paste here, will send document in an email
> 
> A lot don't seem to have common names at all.


I have an ex colleague who is a walking dictionary for latin names, he may be able to expand on them.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Excellent*

So who wants to tackle this one then?

Rory

The horror gets longer!

This is the bird list:

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/nature_conservation/eu_enlargement/2004/birds/annex_i.pdf

And this will help identification: 

Animal Diversity Web


----------

